
From Westworld to Best World for the Internet of Things - zittrain
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/03/opinion/westworld-internet-of-things.html
======
zittrain
There’s reason to worry about security for the ever-growing Internet of
Things, and it’ll be tempting, but wrong, to encourage vendors to solely
control their devices that much more, limiting interoperability or tinkering.
There are alternatives — models for maintaining firmware patches for orphaned
devices, and a 'Faraday mode' so that iffy devices can still at least
partially function even if they’re not able to remain safely online.
Procrastination around security has played a big role in its success. But
'later' shouldn’t mean 'never' for the IoT.

